# What's on your Thanksgiving menu?



## usmbguest5318

I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.

Seafood soup
French onion soup
Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
Pork shoulder
Beef short ribs
Roast duck
Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
St. Andre mashed potatoes
Butternut and acorn squash
Truffled mac and cheese
Candied sweet potatoes
Homemade rolls
Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
Collard greens
Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
Sauteed cabbage
Pound cake
Apple pie
Homemade ice cream and sorbet
Fruit tarts
Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
Jelly Belly jellybeans

Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.  

Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.

Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.


----------



## Moonglow

Pie


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.


----------



## Moonglow

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.


You mill your own corn?


----------



## deannalw

Happy Thanksgiving!

That's a crazy amount of food. That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Xelor said:


> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.




Wow you Americans really do your holidays proper.  That's an exhaustive list.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Moonglow said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> You mill your own corn?
Click to expand...


Whatever is on the restaurants holiday menu.

The girls, wife and daughters, decided they were tired of the preparation and cleanup for 21 people


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> You mill your own corn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever is on the restaurants holiday menu.
> 
> The girls, wife and daughters, decided they were tired of the preparation and cleanup for 21 people
Click to expand...

We've gone Chinese for decades...


----------



## usmbguest5318

deannalw said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.



LOL

FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Moonglow said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> You mill your own corn?
Click to expand...



Jokes aside. My sister bakes the cornbread, and her husband catches the sea food while deep sea fishing.


----------



## Moonglow

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> You mill your own corn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside. My sister bakes the cornbread, and her husband catches the sea food while deep sea fishing.
Click to expand...

But no grinding?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

Moonglow said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family hasn't done turkey in many years. We do BBQ tri-tip, sea food (i.e., tuna sashimi or lobster one year) and lots of sides that are both American and Asian such as kimchi, bok choy, cornbread, stuffing, brussell sprouts, etc. Almost all of it made from scratch, including the cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> You mill your own corn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jokes aside. My sister bakes the cornbread, and her husband catches the sea food while deep sea fishing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But no grinding?
Click to expand...


We get our oxen to grind with a mill.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Moonglow said:


> Pie



Always pie.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Family tradition, turkey dinner with all the fixins at our house with all my grown children, their children and assorted friends and whoever else feels like showing up.

Good times and perfect pumpkin pie...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.


----------



## Dale Smith

Xelor said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)
Click to expand...


And I am sure the price of sitting down at your table will include a tirade about Trump....I suggest that your guests bring ear plugs. LOL!


----------



## deannalw

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.




Oh I could throw up!


----------



## deannalw

Xelors menu made me hungry.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

deannalw said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
Click to expand...


I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.


----------



## deannalw

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
Click to expand...



I'm not much for seafoods. I think shrimp are ocean grubs and lobsters are ocean spiders. Gives me the willies!

We never thought we would go to a restaurant but decided to this year since it's just me, James and my brother.

Then James forgot and bought ham, turkey and all the fixings!


----------



## usmbguest5318

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.


Love snails.  That said, I don't know that they'd ever land on my Thanksgiving menu.  About as exotic as T-giving is going to get, at least when I'm cooking it, is a "bizarre" fruit, venison, squab, quail, pheasant or rabbit, but for the most part, I save those items, along with lamb, for Christmas dinner.  I  think of T-giving as a "comfort food" day, so I don't push people's culinary limits with the menu.  

"During the year" dinner parties, however, are a wholly different matter.  A few times a year, I engage a chef to make a variety of exotic desserts, appetizers and finger foods, and I do "sophisticated" versions of comfort-food-themed mains and sides.  For those meals, snails, organ-based dishes, and game are sure to appear.

Since my kids largely live on their own (more so than when they were in middle and high school) and are coming home, I wanted to cook everything to ensure the flavors and dishes were what they know and love from years of family meals.  Too, since it was just me cooking, I went for "forgiving" foods as goes cook times and flavor profiles.  Snails for thirty can very easily, if I have to cook them in a casual "family and friends" gathering where distractions of all sorts happen, turn into "rubber bands for thirty."  LOL


----------



## usmbguest5318

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
Click to expand...

Can't say there's much I absolutely won't eat other than fermented tofu.  I can do without artichoke and asparagus, but I'll eat them if someone serves them.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Xelor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> Love snails.  That said, I don't know that they'd ever land on my Thanksgiving menu.  About as exotic as T-giving is going to get, at least when I'm cooking it, is a "bizarre" fruit, venison, squab, quail, pheasant or rabbit, but for the most part, I save those items, along with lamb, for Christmas dinner.  I  think of T-giving as a "comfort food" day, so I don't push people's culinary limits with the menu.
> 
> "During the year" dinner parties, however, are a wholly different matter.  A few times a year, I engage a chef to make a variety of exotic desserts, appetizers and finger foods, and I do "sophisticated" versions of comfort-food-themed mains and sides.  For those meals, snails, organ-based dishes, and game are sure to appear.
> 
> Since my kids largely live on their own (more so than when they were in middle and high school) and are coming home, I wanted to cook everything to ensure the flavors and dishes were what they know and love from years of family meals.  Too, since it was just me cooking, I went for "forgiving" foods as goes cook times and flavor profiles.  Snails for thirty can very easily, if I have to cook them in a casual "family and friends" gathering where distractions of all sorts happen, turn into "rubber bands for thirty."  LOL
Click to expand...


We're usually traditional, but since the boy is at his GF's family dinner this time, we'll just go out.  We get them Christmas.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Xelor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say there's much I absolutely won't eat other than fermented tofu.  I can do without artichoke and asparagus, but I'll eat them if someone serves them.
Click to expand...


Tasty grilled.


----------



## Manonthestreet

No stuffing? what the hell is going on!?? Its not Thanksgiving without stuffing.


----------



## Likkmee

I'm Choctaw / Costa Rican. Probably just pussy and some gallo pinto....maybe a sliced tomato.


----------



## Disir

Hmmm....I have been home almost an hour and a half and I came real close to jacking up the brine for the turkey.  At the rate this is going, not sure if I should even attempt the menu until it's on the table.  I am making an antipasto platter, obligatory deviled eggs, turkey and gravy, mashed potatoes, apple and cranberry dressing,  green beans, rolls, and sweet potato pie.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> Love snails.  That said, I don't know that they'd ever land on my Thanksgiving menu.  About as exotic as T-giving is going to get, at least when I'm cooking it, is a "bizarre" fruit, venison, squab, quail, pheasant or rabbit, but for the most part, I save those items, along with lamb, for Christmas dinner.  I  think of T-giving as a "comfort food" day, so I don't push people's culinary limits with the menu.
> 
> "During the year" dinner parties, however, are a wholly different matter.  A few times a year, I engage a chef to make a variety of exotic desserts, appetizers and finger foods, and I do "sophisticated" versions of comfort-food-themed mains and sides.  For those meals, snails, organ-based dishes, and game are sure to appear.
> 
> Since my kids largely live on their own (more so than when they were in middle and high school) and are coming home, I wanted to cook everything to ensure the flavors and dishes were what they know and love from years of family meals.  Too, since it was just me cooking, I went for "forgiving" foods as goes cook times and flavor profiles.  Snails for thirty can very easily, if I have to cook them in a casual "family and friends" gathering where distractions of all sorts happen, turn into "rubber bands for thirty."  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're usually traditional, but since the boy is at his GF's family dinner this time, we'll just go out.  We get them Christmas.
Click to expand...

Totally understand.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say there's much I absolutely won't eat other than fermented tofu.  I can do without artichoke and asparagus, but I'll eat them if someone serves them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tasty grilled.
Click to expand...

True enough.  Grilling, like frying and sauteeing, can make many things more palatable than they otherwise might be were they merely steamed or boiled.  As any cook will say, "brown food tastes good."

I grill; therefore I am.
 -- Alton Brown​


----------



## ChrisL

We usually stick with traditional Thanksgiving meal.  Turkey and/or ham (sometimes lasagna too), my famous pork stuffing, which I am up early starting right now (along with some other side dishes like my also famous cranberry salad (actually it's my grandmother's recipe so I guess she is the famous one), the usual veggies (which we like to keep simple) just boiled and mashed with butter, salt and pepper (squash, turnip, carrots, sweet potatoes, regular mashed potatoes), and then there are things like breads and rolls and pies and stuff.  So, nothing really fancy or anything.  Just good home cooked food.  I'm already hungry.  As soon as I have some coffee, I will be starting to cook!  Yeah!


----------



## ChrisL

Manonthestreet said:


> No stuffing? what the hell is going on!?? Its not Thanksgiving without stuffing.



Stuffing is a Thanksgiving staple!


----------



## ChrisL

After seeing snails slime around on the ground, I couldn't bring myself to eat one of those yucky things!  Just say no to snails!


----------



## ChrisL

I've got all of my side dishes done.  All my dirty dishes are done.  I am just having a light breakfast (cereal because I don't want to ruin my appetite) and then will be getting ready to head out for Thanksgiving festivities.


----------



## strollingbones

i have no clue other than yule log and pecan pie.....this is the first time we have had thanksgiving with these folks


----------



## DrLove

Wow - your menu looks amazing! You must be feeding a small army. Man, i hear ya on the exercise required as you get older to avoid turning into Fat Bastard. I'll be adding at least two days a week of either cardio or weights at the gym - from 4 days to 6.

I've already cooked two turkeys this fall and was turkeyed out, so my Honeybaked Ham arrived yesterday right on cue. We used to have a store but the owner got tired of the franchise fees and switched to another spiral-cut which isn't nearly as good.

So going with the sweet and savory:

HB ham with their famous honey mustard
Sweet potatoes
String bean casserole
Cranberry stuffing from Costco
Pecan pie from Honeybaked

So it's essentially a heat & eat without much cleanup since this year it'll just be my daughter and me.

Trade ya a pound of ham for a few of your Maryland crab cakes? 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## DrLove

Moonglow said:


> Pie


----------



## Jackson

Xelor said:


> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.


Are you having a family dinner or opening a restaurant?


----------



## usmbguest5318

Jackson said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you having a family dinner or opening a restaurant?
Click to expand...

LOL...The former.


----------



## usmbguest5318

DrLove said:


> Wow - your menu looks amazing! You must be feeding a small army. Man, i hear ya on the exercise required as you get older to avoid turning into Fat Bastard. I'll be adding at least two days a week of either cardio or weights at the gym - from 4 days to 6.
> 
> I've already cooked two turkeys this fall and was turkeyed out, so my Honeybaked Ham arrived yesterday right on cue. We used to have a store but the owner got tired of the franchise fees and switched to another spiral-cut which isn't nearly as good.
> 
> So going with the sweet and savory:
> 
> HB ham with their famous honey mustard
> Sweet potatoes
> String bean casserole
> Cranberry stuffing from Costco
> Pecan pie from Honeybaked
> 
> So it's essentially a heat & eat without much cleanup since this year it'll just be my daughter and me.
> 
> Trade ya a pound of ham for a few of your Maryland crab cakes?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!





DrLove said:


> Wow - your menu looks amazing!



Thank you.



DrLove said:


> You must be feeding a small army.



I planned the menu to serve 30 people.  Turns out I'll have 27.



DrLove said:


> my Honeybaked Ham arrived yesterday right on cue.



There ain't nothing wrong with delivered food!  "Room service" has long been among my favorite dining options.  LOL



DrLove said:


> HB ham with their famous honey mustard
> Sweet potatoes
> String bean casserole
> Cranberry stuffing from Costco
> Pecan pie from Honeybaked
> 
> So it's essentially a heat & eat without much cleanup since this year it'll just be my daughter and me.



Were I cooking for myself and immediate family (Momma and my four kids), something like that would be about what my menu would be, for I'm not about to entertain my family.  My kids bringing "plus one's and an odd," colleagues/staff coming and my housekeeper's family coming (I wouldn't try to be a "gracious host" to my housekeeper either; we know each other way too well for that), makes the day take on something of an event-hosting character.


----------



## The Professor

I've had elaborate Thanksgiving meals in my life. Now, at 78 years old I tend to keep it simple. Roasting a whole turkey for just my wife and I didn't make sense, so I purchased some sliced turkey breast from the Winn Dixie deli. I will make a gravy using a prepared roast turkey gravy and some cream of mushroom soup. I have some left over cornbread dressing which will do just fine. I will also roast some acorn squash. There will be cranberry sauce of course. I made mine with whole-berry cranberry sauce and pink grapefruit. For my wife, instead of using pink grapefruit I used chopped celery and chopped walnuts. For dessert I made a pumpkin pudding. It may not sound like much to you guys and gals, but my wife and I will enjoy the day in our own quiet and simple way.


----------



## usmbguest5318

strollingbones said:


> i have no clue other than yule log and pecan pie.....this is the first time we have had thanksgiving with these folks


Are you the "yule log" thread OP-er?  If so, what'd you end up doing?  Making one or buying one?


----------



## strollingbones

o same here...we do at most a small turkey breast.....sweet taters and crandberry sauce....eating with friends will be interesting..

78 you go


----------



## strollingbones

o i made one....here it is


----------



## usmbguest5318

The Professor said:


> I've had elaborate Thanksgiving meals in my life. Now, at 78 years old I tend to keep it simple. Roasting a whole turkey for just my wife and I didn't make sense, so I purchased some sliced turkey breast from the Winn Dixie deli. I will make a gravy using a prepared roast turkey gravy and some cream of mushroom soup. I have some left over cornbread dressing which will do just fine. I will also roast some acorn squash. There will be cranberry sauce of course. I made mine with whole-berry cranberry sauce and pink grapefruit. For my wife, instead of using pink grapefruit I used chopped celery and chopped walnuts. For dessert I made a pumpkin pudding. It may not sound like much to you guys and gals, but my wife and I will enjoy the day in our own quiet and simple way.


That sounds perfectly delicious and it's clearly appropriate to the situation.  TY for sharing your menu with us.



The Professor said:


> I've had elaborate Thanksgiving meals in my life. Now, *at 78 years old I tend to keep it simple.*



Were I 78, I'd contribute to someone else's elaborate spread, and I'd eat elaborate holiday meals.  I'd even be willing to have one catered -- by my family members or by professionals -- in my home, but I suspect there's no way _I'd_ take on preparing one.  LOL


----------



## usmbguest5318

strollingbones said:


> o i made one....here it isView attachment 162215


Wow!  You "pulled out all the stops" for that.  It looks fantastic!  I'm sure it tastes great too.  I'll even say that I'm a bit envious; I don't have the skills to do something like that.

Do you make pastry for a living?  If so, I can see why.


----------



## flacaltenn

Xelor said:


> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.



I just don't have the kinda of heavy eating crowd that you apparently do. Would be overkill to have such a wonderful expansive offering. But I do vary it up every year subtlety. Like a thrice cooked green bean dish that this year was prepared hot skillet asian style with black beans, bacon, mushrooms, garlic, wine, pine nuts and a dose of cayenne pepper. It surprised ME when it come out. 

Or the corn muffin recipe that I fuss with constantly. Finding a different kind of creamed corn to add into the recipe and getting the liquids just right.  Love to use corn flakes mixed in the stuffing with Italian Sausage and mushrooms. 

It's the little victories when stuff comes better that makes me happy. 

Averted a huge disaster when I realized that 20 minutes into turkey baking, I forgot to inject the beast with the butter rum mixture that I use. It's subtle, but it makes everybody eat the white meat.


----------



## flacaltenn

Xelor said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't say there's much I absolutely won't eat other than fermented tofu.  I can do without artichoke and asparagus, but I'll eat them if someone serves them.
Click to expand...


I have a thing about "A" vegetables also. Hardly any that start with that letter than I like.


----------



## depotoo

Did James get to cook it?  Lol





deannalw said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much for seafoods. I think shrimp are ocean grubs and lobsters are ocean spiders. Gives me the willies!
> 
> We never thought we would go to a restaurant but decided to this year since it's just me, James and my brother.
> 
> Then James forgot and bought ham, turkey and all the fixings!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Zero deviled eggs!


----------



## Marion Morrison

strollingbones said:


> o i made one....here it isView attachment 162215



No matter how much Sonny calls you a sewer bitch, you're a master pastry chef.


----------



## skye

Turkey for sure ...

oh yes....

and music....like ...."Cold Blooded Love" that I have posted elsewhere.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Two turkeys
Mashed potatoes
Yellow squash casserole
Sweet potatoe soufflé
Green beans
Pineapple casserole
Crock pot macoroni
Dressing
Collard greens
Rolls
Lots of gravy
Derby pie
Pumpkin pie
Pecan pie
Pumpkin cake
Ice tea

93 year old gram-4 year old twins

The triptafin kicked in big time after dinner

Much to be thankful for


----------



## ricechickie

Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, macaroni and cheese, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, biscuits.

Oh, apple and pecan pie.

We all shared cooking, my kids and I.


----------



## deannalw

depotoo said:


> Did James get to cook it?  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going hoity-toity French this year.  There will be snails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I could throw up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat everything edible except peas.  Hate effing peas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not much for seafoods. I think shrimp are ocean grubs and lobsters are ocean spiders. Gives me the willies!
> 
> We never thought we would go to a restaurant but decided to this year since it's just me, James and my brother.
> 
> Then James forgot and bought ham, turkey and all the fixings!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



LOL!
After so many years together we no longer snipe at one another and beat each other with cooking utensils. I make the stuffing and James stuffs the bird and anything else that needs doing. Even after getting to this age, I still hate handling meat. I'll pick up a steak like it's a radioactive baby pooped diaper. I do everything else but for a couple things I make my brother help with. Still in the beat with kitchen utensils with that one.


----------



## deannalw

strollingbones said:


> o i made one....here it isView attachment 162215




I've not had one of those. It looks great!
What are they made of?


----------



## Marion Morrison

ricechickie said:


> Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, macaroni and cheese, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, biscuits.
> 
> Oh, apple and pecan pie.
> 
> We all shared cooking, my kids and I.



I'm jelly!

0 deviled eggs this year.

We had umm,Turkey, real cornbread stuffing, real mashed, real gravy, straight up fresh green beans with salt pork, and hot buttered rolls. ( I was in charge of buttering) Oh yeah ,and Ham n sweet taters, and Ambrosia. Pecan, apple pie, caramel cake. 

No deviled eggs!


----------



## skye

...one more thing...for the turkey I got  apple sauce....and I love that combination....

So its turkey with lots of apple sauce and potato wedges and lots of salad ....

Very delicious! hmmmmm

Happy Thanksgiving diner everybody!


----------



## ricechickie

Marion Morrison said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, macaroni and cheese, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, biscuits.
> 
> Oh, apple and pecan pie.
> 
> We all shared cooking, my kids and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly!
> 
> 0 deviled eggs this year.
> 
> We had umm,Turkey, real cornbread stuffing, real mashed, real gravy, straight up fresh green beans with salt pork, and hot buttered rolls. Oh yeah ,and Ham n sweet taters, and Ambrosia. Pecan, apple pie, caramel cake.
> 
> No deviled eggs!
Click to expand...


My daughter insists. Before she started making them, deviled eggs were only for Easter!


----------



## yiostheoy

Xelor said:


> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.


Sounds yummy.

I don't like big horizontally integrated feasts like that.

I prefer either turkey or ham or goose or beef roast or lamb etc.

Only one thing but lots of it.

I prefer yams over regular potatoes and candied yams especially for thanksgiving.  You don't need gravy for yams.

I like fresh cranberries and cream rather than canned "sauce".

Almost any vegie that goes with the meat is fine with me.  My favorite vegies are the Asian stir fry medly.

Red or white wine that goes with the meat is ideal.  I don't know if the Pilgrims were teetotalers however.  Wine helps the digestion.

Pumpkin or pecan pie for dessert.  With or without whipped cream.

No talk of politics or religion.  This includes the absurdities of Trump to date -- that does not count as comedy.


----------



## yiostheoy

My sister and I both had to work today.  I am an armed guard and she is a nurse.  But we both have Friday off so we will have a big roasted ham tomorrow in the true ancient Greek tradition.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Here we had....

Appetizer/Snacks....cheeseball with variety of crackers, sliced salami & cheese, devilish eggs, olives

Main Courses......Turkey with cranberry sauce, stuffing casserole, mashed potatoes with gravy, candied sweet potato casserole, corn, multi-grain rolls 

Desserts.....Pumpkin pie with whipped cream and cherry cheesecake


----------



## Marion Morrison

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, macaroni and cheese, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, biscuits.
> 
> Oh, apple and pecan pie.
> 
> We all shared cooking, my kids and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly!
> 
> 0 deviled eggs this year.
> 
> We had umm,Turkey, real cornbread stuffing, real mashed, real gravy, straight up fresh green beans with salt pork, and hot buttered rolls. Oh yeah ,and Ham n sweet taters, and Ambrosia. Pecan, apple pie, caramel cake.
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter insists. Before she started making them, deviled eggs were only for Easter!
Click to expand...


Deviled eggs should be every holiday!

What we had? Ham rolls and chips and salsa.

1st round of chips were so bad I had to take them away.

They screwed up my mouth so bad, I got a second opinion that told me 2nd round of chips was bad too.

3rd try was a charm. Oh yeah, there was some pimento-roll stuff. It wasn't bad, and I don't generally like that crap.

Would prefer Deviled Eggs.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> No deviled eggs!



they are easy enough to make.

Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers. 


I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are easy enough to make.
> 
> Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers.
> 
> 
> I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good
Click to expand...


Yabbut, I was sweet-tater maker.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are easy enough to make.
> 
> Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers.
> 
> 
> I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yabbut, I was sweet-tater maker.
Click to expand...


'Yabbut' nothing......if you're gonna bitch about the lack of deviled eggs, get your ass in that kitchen & get to cookin em


----------



## Marion Morrison

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are easy enough to make.
> 
> Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers.
> 
> 
> I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yabbut, I was sweet-tater maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Yabbut' nothing......if you're gonna bitch about the lack of deviled eggs, get your ass in that kitchen & get to cookin em
Click to expand...


Time gone now. Zero fucks given as well.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Marion Morrison said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are easy enough to make.
> 
> Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers.
> 
> 
> I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yabbut, I was sweet-tater maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Yabbut' nothing......if you're gonna bitch about the lack of deviled eggs, get your ass in that kitchen & get to cookin em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time gone now. Zero fucks given as well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
Click to expand...


deviled eggs are good anytime.......doesn't have to be a holiday 

Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours as well


----------



## yiostheoy

JustAnotherNut said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are easy enough to make.
> 
> Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers.
> 
> 
> I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yabbut, I was sweet-tater maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Yabbut' nothing......if you're gonna bitch about the lack of deviled eggs, get your ass in that kitchen & get to cookin em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time gone now. Zero fucks given as well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deviled eggs are good anytime.......doesn't have to be a holiday
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours as well
Click to expand...

Devilled eggs remind me of funerals.

Someone always brings them.


----------



## Marion Morrison

yiostheoy said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are easy enough to make.
> 
> Just boil some eggs, slice in half & scoop out the yolk. Mash the yolk with some mayo & refill the egg centers.
> 
> 
> I love to add some horseradish with the mayo to give em a kick. They are soooooo good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yabbut, I was sweet-tater maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Yabbut' nothing......if you're gonna bitch about the lack of deviled eggs, get your ass in that kitchen & get to cookin em
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time gone now. Zero fucks given as well.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> deviled eggs are good anytime.......doesn't have to be a holiday
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you & yours as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Devilled eggs remind me of funerals.
> 
> Someone always brings them.
Click to expand...



Not today!


----------



## usmbguest5318

yiostheoy said:


> horizontally integrated feasts


OT:
Now there's a phrase I've not heard or seen used before.  LOL.  I'm going to have to remember it, or more accurately, not to use it.  LOL  Trust me, though, it won't be hard to do that.  LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison

Xelor said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> horizontally integrated feasts
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> Now there's a phrase I've not heard or seen used before.  LOL.  I'm going to have to remember it, or more accurately, not to use it.  LOL  Trust me, though, it won't be hard to do that.  LOL
Click to expand...

Mayhaps you have never witnessed the pervitude.

It's teh internets, bro.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Marion Morrison said:


> Zero deviled eggs!


I love deviled eggs, and I'm told I make good tasting and innovative ones.  (I agree with the former, the latter, not as much insofar as much I do with them is an idea taken from someone else.)

They didn't make the menu because they are somewhat labor intensive, and I was cooking for 30.  Making 100+ deviled eggs was not something that fit into the schedule.  I'm sure you noticed that much of my menu consisted of things I could put in the oven or on the stove and forget about them for several hours.  Space was also something of a factor.  I have 3.5 kitchens, but space in the fridges was nonetheless at a premium.  Even the one in my bedroom kitchenette was chock full of food.

It'd have been nice to have deviled eggs, but it wasn't meant to be this time round.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Marion Morrison said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> horizontally integrated feasts
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> Now there's a phrase I've not heard or seen used before.  LOL.  I'm going to have to remember it, or more accurately, not to use it.  LOL  Trust me, though, it won't be hard to do that.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mayhaps you have never witnessed the pervitude.
> 
> It's teh internets, bro.
Click to expand...

I have not witnessed that, at least not knowingly.  LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison

Xelor said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> horizontally integrated feasts
> 
> 
> 
> OT:
> Now there's a phrase I've not heard or seen used before.  LOL.  I'm going to have to remember it, or more accurately, not to use it.  LOL  Trust me, though, it won't be hard to do that.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mayhaps you have never witnessed the pervitude.
> 
> It's teh internets, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not witnessed that, at least not knowingly.  LOL
Click to expand...


Mesez prepare to.


----------



## Mindful

Marion Morrison said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, macaroni and cheese, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, biscuits.
> 
> Oh, apple and pecan pie.
> 
> We all shared cooking, my kids and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly!
> 
> 0 deviled eggs this year.
> 
> We had umm,Turkey, real cornbread stuffing, real mashed, real gravy, straight up fresh green beans with salt pork, and hot buttered rolls. Oh yeah ,and Ham n sweet taters, and Ambrosia. Pecan, apple pie, caramel cake.
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter insists. Before she started making them, deviled eggs were only for Easter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deviled eggs should be every holiday!
> 
> What we had? Ham rolls and chips and salsa.
> 
> 1st round of chips were so bad I had to take them away.
> 
> They screwed up my mouth so bad, I got a second opinion that told me 2nd round of chips was bad too.
> 
> 3rd try was a charm. Oh yeah, there was some pimento-roll stuff. It wasn't bad, and I don't generally like that crap.
> 
> Would prefer Deviled Eggs.
Click to expand...


I love Devilled Eggs. They seem very popular at American parties. Can't stop eating them.


----------



## strollingbones

we had fun....way too much food and maybe 5 desserts....the yule log was the 3rd dessert brought out....it was a hit with the 3 yr old who plucked the mushrooms off...took one bite outta the top and put them back on yule log...this 3 yr old is the center of all the adults lives there lol...so no one cared...she ate cherry off top took one bite of cake and ran off to play


----------



## ChrisL

My mom made a wonderful pumpkin cheesecake.  That was SOOO delicious.  I have a piece sitting in the fridge right now waiting for me for later!


----------



## Abishai100

THE STANDARD WORKS + some turmeric-fried chicken-breast with raisin rolls I cooked up as an alternative side this year


----------



## ChrisL

Well, all the pie is now gone.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Mindful said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey, stuffing, green bean casserole, mashed potatoes, gravy, macaroni and cheese, cranberry sauce, deviled eggs, biscuits.
> 
> Oh, apple and pecan pie.
> 
> We all shared cooking, my kids and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly!
> 
> 0 deviled eggs this year.
> 
> We had umm,Turkey, real cornbread stuffing, real mashed, real gravy, straight up fresh green beans with salt pork, and hot buttered rolls. Oh yeah ,and Ham n sweet taters, and Ambrosia. Pecan, apple pie, caramel cake.
> 
> No deviled eggs!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My daughter insists. Before she started making them, deviled eggs were only for Easter!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deviled eggs should be every holiday!
> 
> What we had? Ham rolls and chips and salsa.
> 
> 1st round of chips were so bad I had to take them away.
> 
> They screwed up my mouth so bad, I got a second opinion that told me 2nd round of chips was bad too.
> 
> 3rd try was a charm. Oh yeah, there was some pimento-roll stuff. It wasn't bad, and I don't generally like that crap.
> 
> Would prefer Deviled Eggs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Devilled Eggs. They seem very popular at American parties. Can't stop eating them.
Click to expand...

Since you like them so much, you may want to mess around with some variations on them.

50 Ways, not to leave your lover, but to do deviled egg LOL



Some "gucci" versions of deviled egg -- I can vouch for every one of these.  They are amazingly tasty and at times have been a conversation starter at parties I've hosted.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> My mom made a wonderful pumpkin cheesecake.  That was SOOO delicious.  I have a piece sitting in the fridge right now waiting for me for later!



A well made pumpkin cheesecake is friggin awesome.


----------



## OldLady

Xelor said:


> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.


Good Lord, Xelor.  Just how many stoves does it take to get all that on the table, hot, at once?


----------



## OldLady

Dale Smith said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure the price of sitting down at your table will include a tirade about Trump....I suggest that your guests bring ear plugs. LOL!
Click to expand...

With that many meats, I'm guessing there's more than one table.


----------



## OldLady

ChrisL said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No stuffing? what the hell is going on!?? Its not Thanksgiving without stuffing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffing is a Thanksgiving staple!
Click to expand...

In my estimation, stuffing is the reason for the meal.


----------



## OldLady

skye said:


> ...one more thing...for the turkey I got  apple sauce....and I love that combination....
> 
> So its turkey with lots of apple sauce and potato wedges and lots of salad ....
> 
> Very delicious! hmmmmm
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving diner everybody!


We need a "Yum" button.


----------



## OldLady

Xelor said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> I love deviled eggs, and I'm told I make good tasting and innovative ones.  (I agree with the former, the latter, not as much insofar as much I do with them is an idea taken from someone else.)
> 
> They didn't make the menu because they are somewhat labor intensive, and I was cooking for 30.  Making 100+ deviled eggs was not something that fit into the schedule.  I'm sure you noticed that much of my menu consisted of things I could put in the oven or on the stove and forget about them for several hours.  Space was also something of a factor.  I have 3.5 kitchens, but space in the fridges was nonetheless at a premium.  Even the one in my bedroom kitchenette was chock full of food.
> 
> It'd have been nice to have deviled eggs, but it wasn't meant to be this time round.
Click to expand...

Why do you have 3.5 kitchens?


----------



## usmbguest5318

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, Xelor.  Just how many stoves does it take to get all that on the table, hot, at once?
Click to expand...


We used four cooktops/stoves and and four ovens.



OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure the price of sitting down at your table will include a tirade about Trump....I suggest that your guests bring ear plugs. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With that many meats, I'm guessing there's more than one table.
Click to expand...


Yes.  There was going to be more than one table anyway; I haven't a table that sits 30.  LOL


----------



## OldLady

Xelor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, Xelor.  Just how many stoves does it take to get all that on the table, hot, at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used four cooktops/stoves and and four ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure the price of sitting down at your table will include a tirade about Trump....I suggest that your guests bring ear plugs. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With that many meats, I'm guessing there's more than one table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  There was going to be more than one table anyway; I haven't a table that sits 30.  LOL
Click to expand...

A table that seats 30 almost defeats the purpose, I would imagine.  Those at the head and foot would need to call each other.  Or text.


----------



## usmbguest5318

Xelor said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, Xelor.  Just how many stoves does it take to get all that on the table, hot, at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used four cooktops/stoves and and four ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure the price of sitting down at your table will include a tirade about Trump....I suggest that your guests bring ear plugs. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With that many meats, I'm guessing there's more than one table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  There was going to be more than one table anyway; I haven't a table that sits 30.  LOL
Click to expand...




OldLady said:


> A table that seats 30 almost defeats the purpose, I would imagine.  Those at the head and foot would need to call each other.  Or text.



LOL  Perhaps so.  I don't have a dedicated dining room big enough to fit a table for 30, so I'll take your word for it.  LOL


----------



## ChrisL

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zero deviled eggs!
> 
> 
> 
> I love deviled eggs, and I'm told I make good tasting and innovative ones.  (I agree with the former, the latter, not as much insofar as much I do with them is an idea taken from someone else.)
> 
> They didn't make the menu because they are somewhat labor intensive, and I was cooking for 30.  Making 100+ deviled eggs was not something that fit into the schedule.  I'm sure you noticed that much of my menu consisted of things I could put in the oven or on the stove and forget about them for several hours.  Space was also something of a factor.  I have 3.5 kitchens, but space in the fridges was nonetheless at a premium.  Even the one in my bedroom kitchenette was chock full of food.
> 
> It'd have been nice to have deviled eggs, but it wasn't meant to be this time round.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have 3.5 kitchens?
Click to expand...


I'm not buying what he is selling.    3.5 kitchens?    Puhleese.  Internet braggadocio.  

"I spent like $2000 on Thanksgiving dinner.  I have 3-1/2 kitchens.  I take a limo out on New Year's Eve.  I am soooo special."  So annoying.    I suppose he got his wife a 2000 carat diamond ring for Christmas too.


----------



## ChrisL

As if a person with THAT kind of money to drop would waste his time posting here with us commoners when he could use his money to affect the outcomes of elections probably.


----------



## Marion Morrison

If I had all the money in the world, I'd most likely be right where I am.

I'd probably have a bit less junk in the house, though.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> If I had all the money in the world, I'd most likely be right where I am.
> 
> I'd probably have a bit less junk in the house, though.



Probably not.  You would probably be off having fun spending your money.  Why on EARTH would you post here if you had way WAY better things you could be doing?


----------



## ChrisL

I only post here because I'm poor and have no life.    I've got nothing better to do, other than maybe watch TV, honestly!  If I had some money, I could be in Paris or something.    Oh well.


----------



## Dale Smith

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a fairly large number of people for Thanksgiving, so there's a lot of stuff on my menu, but most of it is fairly conventional.
> 
> Seafood soup
> French onion soup
> Turkey -- one roasted and one deep fried
> Pork shoulder
> Beef short ribs
> Roast duck
> Crab cakes/balls (Maryland style) -- fried into balls for appetizers, broiled as cakes for the main meal
> St. Andre mashed potatoes
> Butternut and acorn squash
> Truffled mac and cheese
> Candied sweet potatoes
> Homemade rolls
> Apple, caramelized onion, bacon, Stilton and spinach salad with a choice of champagne or balsamic vinaigrette
> Collard greens
> Sauteed haricot verts and carrots with morels, bacon and onion
> Sauteed cabbage
> Pound cake
> Apple pie
> Homemade ice cream and sorbet
> Fruit tarts
> Assorted sliced/balled fresh fruit and shaved chocolates folks care to top with whatever liqueur-flavored whipped creams (I set up a "station" next to a small sink with the booze, sugar, chilled mixing containers, a couple blenders, and let folks make the whipped cream of their choice) -- Chambord, Cointreau, calvados, Pastis, mint, sloe, Frangelico, amaretto, coconut, Domain de Canton, Mathilde, Prucia, coffee, and Agwa Bolivia -- and drizzle accordingly with whatever liqueurs suit the individual eating it.
> Various wines, aperitifs, champagne, beer and liquor
> Jelly Belly jellybeans
> 
> Of course, having all that food makes for great leftovers for the next few weeks, and there's no way I'm not going to enjoy inventing new things to make from the leftover T-giving meal.  Hell, doing that is half the reason I offer to host holiday season gatherings.
> 
> Of course, for every joy, there is also some pain; nothing comes for free and without consequences.  As goes eating comfort food for six weeks or so, the pain is the extra aerobics one must do to keep fit while eating that kind of food.  To do that, from this week to the end of next January, I have to increase my aerobic activity from about 30 minutes of daily running to an hour of rope jumping daily and 30 minutes of swimming laps.  I like to eat what I want when I want and my regular exercise regimen isn't designed to burn as much fatty and fattening food as I will be eating between now and New Years.  I didn't have to push quite as hard on the aerobic thirty years ago when my metabolism ran much higher, but this holiday season is not the one from thirty years ago, so I gotta do what I gotta do.  As I said, nothing's free.
> 
> Happy "Turkey Day" everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Lord, Xelor.  Just how many stoves does it take to get all that on the table, hot, at once?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We used four cooktops/stoves and and four ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> 
> That's a crazy amount of food. *That would feed 70% of the people in the little town we live near*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> FWIW, I'm expecting 24 people and cooking for 30...mainly to make sure I have leftovers and just in case folks bring others and didn't let me know in advance.  (My kids will do that at the drop of a hat.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I am sure the price of sitting down at your table will include a tirade about Trump....I suggest that your guests bring ear plugs. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With that many meats, I'm guessing there's more than one table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  There was going to be more than one table anyway; I haven't a table that sits 30.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A table that seats 30 almost defeats the purpose, I would imagine.  Those at the head and foot would need to call each other.  Or text.
Click to expand...


 That brought back memories of my childhood and the hierarchy of seating protocols. The bottom line is that I never even sniffed the vicinity of the main table while growing up and attending family reunion dinners on the holidays. My cousins close to my age and I were always relegated to the card tables and folding chairs where we were dished out portions by our parental units with a little dab of everything...even things like "dressing and giblet gravy" that made us want to hurl....but oh how I coveted and dreamed of one day sitting at "The Table" where all the food was placed in sparkling china and "grown-up" stuff was discussed.........but alas, it never happened. I am still bitter and still cling to those feelings of being left out and how I wish my relatives were still around so I could tell them. Even at nine years old? I am sure that I could have added to the conversation and I could have chosen the dark meat over the always dry white meat and if I wanted extra whip cream on my pumpkin pie? I could have it and not be forced to eat that jelly like cranberry crap that came out of a can and I could have done all of that while watching football.............so glad to get THAT off my chest! LOL!!!!!!


----------

